# Northwave decade sl sizing



## LordOrion (Mar 29, 2012)

This might help you choosing the right size










Btw, I used the Decade SL (11/12 model) and it's a great boot, just keep in mind two things:

1) the inner shole (inlay?) is thermoformable, so in few days on the monuntain it will be roomier(i think you can gain about 5 or 10 millimeters, so choose proper size!
2) the boot flex will get softer after 30-40 days on the hill (depending on your weight and your riding style), than it will be in the softy-freestyle section for the rest of his life!

Cya!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Mondo size is much more consistent than US shoe size. If you look up different sizing charts for a specific mondo size, you'll get a variety of different US shoe sizes because US shoe size is a range and a non-standard range at that.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I appreciate the comments, and I got ya on the sizing difference between US and mondo but what I find weird is that I measure a 30.5 mondo yet northwaves 29.5 fit, and a 29.5 is listed as a 12.5 US and on the box it says 13US just weird. Anyway I bought them and I'm happy so I guess it doesn't matter!!


----------



## LordOrion (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, with the 360 ankle holding system your heel will be locked even if your boot get roomier!
The only issue is the insole... it sucks! Replace it with a good sustaining one and the Decede will be an awesome boot!


----------

